# How to use BeneFit's, Mr Frosty?



## amethystangel (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I've recently bought some stuff from BeneFit, including Mr Frosty, and I don't have a clue how to use it... it says "Apply a stroke of this white pencil as an eyeliner to the upper and lower eyelids. As a frosty highlighter, apply a stroke on the brow bones and blend." I did the first part and I look funny!

Btw, I don't even know how to put make up on properly!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 2, 2006)

You could use Mr. Frosty a number of ways.  One way, you could line the inner corners of your eyes for a 'frosty' glow that really brings out eyeshadow color.  You could also put it all over you lid for a gentle white sparkle.  I wouldn't line to complete lower lid with it, as it may be over powering, but you may want to try to line the outer corners of your lower or upper lash-line for extra glimmer. Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo


----------



## user3 (Jan 2, 2006)

There is a look that Sephora used it as e/l. Check out 2004 Summer click on the catalog and it the first look and next to it is the breakdown.

I also use Mr.Frosty in the center of my lips under or over gloss or lipstick.

It also works great on the browbone.

There are other ways to use it but I would start off with those 2 ways first being sure to blend when you use it.

Once you get the hang of blending it you can move on to using it as a facial highlighter, an all over e/s, as eyeliner and any other fun way you can think of to use it


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks girls! =))


----------

